# Boden absaugen



## tmg (9. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

mein Schwimmteich ist ca. 300 m2 groß und im Schwimmbereich 3m tief und ich hab den Teich seit Sommer 2009. Mittlerweile ist einiges am Mulm am Boden und an den Wänden, den versuche ich abzusaugen. Allerdings, wenn ich da einige Stunden sauge sinkt der Wasserspiegel doch um einiges. Daher bin ich am Überlegen, ob ich mir nicht einen Teich-Außenfilter zulege über den ich den abgesaugten Mulm herausfiltere. Hat irgendwer schon Erfahrungen mit solchen Filtern.

Ansonsten habe ich Null Technik im Teich. Anbei noch ein Bild vom Teich.

lg

Thomas


----------



## Nori (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Boden absaugen*

Mit was saugst du denn da - wieviel Liter/h muss verarbeitet werden?
Wenn es nicht mehr als 15000 Lit/h sind, kannst auch den Compactsieve Spaltfilter nehmen - da kannst das Waser durchlaufen lassen und brauchst nur das Edelstahl-Spaltsieb reinigen.
In der Anleitung des CS steht auch die Saugeranwendung - das Teil kostet 200 € und kann serienmässig Schläuche bis 1,5" aufnehmen (man kan aber auch auf 2" adaptieren).

Gruß Nori


----------



## tmg (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Boden absaugen*

Hallo Nori,

danke für den Tipp, blöderweise saugt die Pumpe, die ich habe mit 20.000 l/h. Vielleicht kann ich die Pumpe irgendwie bremsen.

lg

Thomas


----------



## willi1954 (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Boden absaugen*

Moin

ich denke ein Spaltsieb in der Grössenordnung CS ist ein Spielzeug für einen Teich dieser Grössenordnung.
Wenn man wirklich klares Wasser möchte, kommt hier schon eher ein Trommelfilter oder Fliesser in Frage.
Alternativ auch ein gut dimensionierter Filtergraben/teich.

Grüsse Willi


----------



## tmg (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Boden absaugen*

Hallo Willi,

es soll ja nicht als Dauerbetrieb sein, sondern nur für die paar Stunden, wo ich den Boden absauge. Mit der Wasserqualität bin ich sehr zufrieden, nur der Mulm, der auch mal an die Wasseroberfläche steigt nervt etwas.

lg

Thomas


----------



## Nori (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Boden absaugen*

@ willi:
Bitte Lesen!
Er sucht keinen Filter für den Teich, er will nur sein Wasser filtern, dass er sonst beim Absaugen einfach weglaufen lässt!

@Thomas:
Angegeben ist der CS mit max. 18000 Litern - einen Drosselhahn einzuschleifen in die Leitung ist kein Problem.
Alternativ gibts in der Preisregion noch ein Sieb von Bofitec.

Ansonsten könntest du mal den Beitrag mit dem "Low-Cost"-Filter (= Damenstrumpf) durchlesen - sollte für diese Zwecke auch gut und vor allem billigst funktionieren.

Gruß Nori


----------



## willi1954 (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Boden absaugen*

welchen Schlammsauger nutzt du denn zur Zeit in deinem Teich ?


----------



## tmg (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Boden absaugen*

Hi,

ich hab einen Eigenbau sozusagen. Einfach eine Tauchpumpe unten ein Polokalrohr mit Deckel darin ein Anschluß für den Saugschlauch, darauf einfach eine Bürste, die an eine Teleskopstange. Das funktioniert soweit ganz gut, bis man mal einen Stein erwischt, dann muß man die Pumpe auseinandernehmen und den Stein suchen, das ist auf jeden Fall besser als ein fertiges Produkt um einen Haufen Geld zu kaufen.

lg

Thomas


----------

